# Boston/Grizzlies/Miami Deal?



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> "If everything goes according to the Grizzlies' summer plan, Jason Williams no longer will be their main man. The point guard is close to being traded in a three-team deal that would include Miami, according to an NBA source familiar with the Grizzlies' dealings. It is not known where Williams would land in the proposed deal."


Link 

To add to that:



> Former Blazers guard Damon Stoudamire is headed to the Memphis Grizzlies, the Houston Chronicle reported on its Web site on Saturday. The Portland native is said to have agreed to a four-year-deal.


Link 

So Damon signs with Memphis.

Memphis sends White Chocolate to Boston.
Boston sends Antoine Walker to Miami.
Miami sends Doleac to Memphis?

add or subtract a couple of picks and players?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I. don't. want. Jason. Williams.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> I. don't. want. Jason. Williams.



He's not any worse than the Veal signing. Plus Williams is actually decent. Didn't he lead the league in Assists/TO a few years ago? 3/1 or 4/1? It was ridiculous.

Plus, anyone nicknamed White Chocolate is good in my book.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

if we wanted someone to choke in the fourth quarter we would have gotten a rookie.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KJay said:


> if we wanted someone to choke in the fourth quarter we would have gotten a rookie.


If Doc can sit Pierce in the 4th, there's no reason why he couldn't let Williams sit.

Plus I'd rather have Jason than Doleac.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

White Choclate is all they could get for AW?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KJay said:


> White Choclate is all they could get for AW?


The other option is Doleac. On the other hand, Doleac and Blount would make a nice duo on the bench...maybe Elvis could teach them a trick or two.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

you'd think someone would give the Celts something.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHA...people are always *****in about antoines poor shot selection and his ridiculous 3's...id LOVE to se how ppl would react if we got jason williams here...thats a joke

Please don't mask the cursing - Thanks, cpaw



sorry :biggrin:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'd rather trade Walker for a decapitated goat than add Jason Williams to the Celtics.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I just got a craving for some White Chocolate


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Personally, I'd like to get Williams (in fact I posted here months ago proposing that the C's try to trade for him). His contract isn't that bad and he can really ignite a running game. Sure his head isn't screwed on real tight but people said the same about Ricky Davis and he has done everything you could ask since coming to the C's so who's to say that Williams couldn't turn it around as well? I say why not take a gamble. If it works out...Great! If not then dump him next year when he'll have more value as an expiring contract. By that time Marcus and Delonte (and Possibly Orien Greene) will have more experience and will hopefully ready to take over as the starting point guard.

There aren't a whole lot of other point guard options available so unless we are prepared to go into the season with our team as it is now we need to pick up another point. Sure there are other guys I'd prefer to have, but they either are not available or have contracts that would hurt us in the long term. Lets give White Chocolate a chance.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Willliams is the kind of guy that would fit pretty well in the Celtics running game. He is an above averge passer and can run the break well. I'm sure Doc can teach him a thing or two as well, being an old point guard himself. The only downside to Williams is his tendency to shoot 3s, and I'm sure that's something that he can work on.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm not big on chocolate...I'd rather have some Veal.



That was pathetic...I'm sorry. 


But I wouldn't mind talking on J Wil.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Call me crazy but I actually think JWill would be a decent fit in Boston. I don't want him cutting to sharp into Marcus' minutes though....split them 50/50 and I'm happy.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

That is a good idea. Split Marcus' minutes with JWill. So that gives them... what?.... 3 minutes each?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> I'd rather trade Walker for a decapitated goat than add Jason Williams to the Celtics.


 best post


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Willliams is the kind of guy that would fit pretty well in the Celtics running game. He is an above averge passer and can run the break well. I'm sure Doc can teach him a thing or two as well, being an old point guard himself. The only downside to Williams is his tendency to shoot 3s, and I'm sure that's something that he can work on.



not trying to be biased or anything but you could take out the name "williams" and insert "walker" and that quote would still make sense...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> Call me crazy but I actually think JWill would be a decent fit in Boston. I don't want him cutting to sharp into Marcus' minutes though....split them 50/50 and I'm happy.


Don't worry about that, I'm pretty sure that Banks is going to be included in this deal...if it ever gets done. There's just too many rumors that include him in this deal.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't think he's the long term solution by any means, but he has proven more in the NBA than Marcus or Delonte. Sure, he could end up being a royal pain in the ***, but like what was mentioned prior, he could settle down much the same as Ricky did and do some good things in Boston. I'd prefer gettin him over Doleac and I'd certainly prefer getting him over getting nothing and letting Antoine walk.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BackwoodsBum said:


> Personally, I'd like to get Williams (in fact I posted here months ago proposing that the C's try to trade for him). His contract isn't that bad and he can really ignite a running game. Sure his head isn't screwed on real tight but people said the same about Ricky Davis and he has done everything you could ask since coming to the C's so who's to say that Williams couldn't turn it around as well? I say why not take a gamble. If it works out...Great! If not then dump him next year when he'll have more value as an expiring contract. By that time Marcus and Delonte (and Possibly Orien Greene) will have more experience and will hopefully ready to take over as the starting point guard.


Jason Williams contract sucks, three years and $25 million for a career cancer that can't shoot to save his life and insists on throwing up as many shots as he can brick. And, no, teaming him up with Ricky Davis is even a worse idea, Bonzi went over the hill partying with Williams. Look at it this way, Jerry West thinks that Damon Bluntamire is an upgrade on Williams. _Damon Bluntamire_. Think about that.



BackwoodsBum said:


> There aren't a whole lot of other point guard options available so unless we are prepared to go into the season with our team as it is now we need to pick up another point. Sure there are other guys I'd prefer to have, but they either are not available or have contracts that would hurt us in the long term. Lets give White Chocolate a chance.


Just say no to Honky Fudge. If they trade for him they're stuck with him for two and a half years, and Williams can and will do a lot of damage in that time.


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Bonzi went over the hill partying with Williams.


Bonzi was always trouble man. Look at him at Portland. Can't put the blame on Williams. 

I don't think Williams would be that bad here. Hopefully Doc could get through to him like Ricky.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Id love to see Jwill in the green.
I love the guys passing ability.

AJ


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bonzi got _worse_ in Memphis, and Williams went out of his way to show up his coach, GM, and team during the Wells fiasco. What the heck is the obsession with Williams here? I mean, seriously, the man's dead between the ears. He can run fast, hoorah. He uses his speed to launch treys on the break, which he shoots at a hideous percentage. He's a Peja-level choke artist, but if you bench him in the fourth quarter he pouts and begins sowing dissension. I mean, if it were the Antoine Walker fans pimping him, I could understand, because he's Walker's (more) evil twin. But it's the guys that spew the most Walker vitriol that are pimping a _point guard_ that insists on shooting every chance he gets, has a worse shot selection than Antoine Walker, is about as good a shooter as Antoine (.390/.467/.493/.99 compared to Walker's .415/.458/.483/.97), and can't even _spell_ defense, much less actually play it. The guy makes 60% over MLE money and delivers LLE performance. Really, no thanks. I'd rather that they trundle Delonte out there 30 minutes a game to be used like an inflatable Jenna Jameson doll by Jason Hart than see Alabaster Fudge in the green.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> Call me crazy but I actually think JWill would be a decent fit in Boston. I don't want him cutting to sharp into Marcus' minutes though....split them 50/50 and I'm happy.


You're crazy. But that elbow pass was pretty cool.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

2 important things about j-will
1) he's a cancer
2) he isn't good

so what's desirable about him?

i can't believe that a lot of the people who want pierce gone also want j-will on the team, even though pierce is 100 times the player and 1/20 the cancer.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Word is that the third team is the Lakers, and no longer the Celts. But word has it that a possible EJ for Jwill and Posey deal could go through and then an S&T could happen with Miami and Boston.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That's the best news I've had all day.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Can someone clarify on the Heat, Lakers, Grizzlies, Celtics trade?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, idk the the Lakers part, but right now the Grizz would be getting Eddie Jones while the Heat get James Posey and Jason Williams


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

And then Posey goes to Boston along with Miami's $2million trade exception for Walker. :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> And then Posey goes to Boston along with Miami's $2million trade exception for Walker. :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> And then Posey goes to Boston along with Miami's $2million trade exception for Walker. :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:



thats a helluva lot better than letting walker walk lol


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I like Posey, solid player, and a good perimeter defender. Unfortunately, another small forward is the last thing we need. What we need desperately are any decent bigs or a real point guard.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> I like Posey, solid player, and a good perimeter defender. Unfortunately, another small forward is the last thing we need. What we need desperately are any decent bigs or a real point guard.


Exactly.

I'm still really hoping that we hang on to Walker.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If we trade for Posey, Ricky Davis and/or Tony Allen must go.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I'm still really hoping that we hang on to Walker.



i have no prob w/ that, @ the right price


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> If we trade for Posey, Ricky Davis and/or Tony Allen must go.


Posey allows Pierce to move back to the 2, Davis remains the swingman, and Tony Allen the bait for anyone willing to take on Blount's contract



P-Dub34 said:


> I like Posey, solid player, and a good perimeter defender. Unfortunately, another small forward is the last thing we need. What we need desperately are any decent bigs or a real point guard.


Posey's a big 3 that can board, he'll take some of the pressure off our creampuff army (Raef, Blount, & Veal) at the 4/5. It'd be nice to get a point guard for Walker, unfortunately only Williams seems to be available in that trade. Maybe they'll have better luck trading Allen & Blount for a one.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I wouldn't mind trading both Davis and Allen in a Blount package if we do get Posey. Ricky's value is as high as it will ever be and as much as I'd love to keep him, Posey is an effective replacement for him as he plays better defense and is better than Davis in everything other than scoring.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Causeway said:


>


If the choices are Posey & Williams, sign me up for Posey.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

I share the same feelings on Posey, EH. He's a solid guy to have around and this is a semi-contract year for him as he has a player option for approximately $6 mil in 06-07. His goal should be to play well enough to at least command the full MLE in the offseason if he declines his option.

And I know the need is much greater at PG, but Posey is definitely the guy the Celtics want to have around if it's between him and JWill.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> i have no prob w/ that, @ the right price




i dont understand why so many ppl say id like to keep him "at the right price"...whats the difference if hes makin 5 mill a yr or 7 mill a yr??...are any of us paying it??? no...and has anyone checked the prices of tickets to a celts game lately...to get good seats its at least 55 bucks!!...try takin a family of 4 to a game at those prices...the celts are making more than enough money to afford an extra million or 2...plus its not liek we are going to sign anyone else if we get toine at 5 mill and not 7 mill...noone wants to come here!!!...i say if ur making the public pay that much money to see a game you better produce on the court and in management..(as much as i hate to say it ie the yankees)...im not comparing how much they should spend to the yankees but u guys get the point...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

According to the *Miami Herald* (you have to register to read the article) Williams _and _ Posey would go to Miami.



> Not satisfied with the makeup of a team that was one game from the NBA Finals, Heat president Pat Riley is considering making significant moves that could include trading swingman Eddie Jones and acquiring Memphis point guard Jason Williams, according to several NBA sources.
> 
> Among the moves being considered is a trade that would send Jones to Memphis and bring Williams and small forward James Posey to Miami.


...



> A report out of Memphis had the Grizzlies, Heat and an unidentified team discussing a three-way trade involving Williams. But if the Heat and Grizzlies agreed to a swap of Jones for Williams and Posey, the move would work under the collective bargaining agreement without a third team needed.





> The Heat also is considering adding free agent forward Antoine Walker, possibly in a sign-and-trade deal with Boston, though no agreement was imminent.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes. The Heat would get Posey and then ship him off to Boston for Walker.

I don't see how the Lakers are involved as the salaries work.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> Yes. The Heat would get Posey and then ship him off to Boston for Walker.
> 
> I don't see how the Lakers are involved as the salaries work.


ahh got it - thanks Premier.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i dont understand why so many ppl say id like to keep him "at the right price"...whats the difference if hes makin 5 mill a yr or 7 mill a yr??...are any of us paying it??? no...and has anyone checked the prices of tickets to a celts game lately...to get good seats its at least 55 bucks!!...try takin a family of 4 to a game at those prices...the celts are making more than enough money to afford an extra million or 2...plus its not liek we are going to sign anyone else if we get toine at 5 mill and not 7 mill...noone wants to come here!!!...i say if ur making the public pay that much money to see a game you better produce on the court and in management..(as much as i hate to say it ie the yankees)...im not comparing how much they should spend to the yankees but u guys get the point...



hey ill give walker 7 mil i want him back but its not up to me...he has always been a favorite of mine, but it just sucks now that he came back and is always so up and down with the fans and all i dunno lets just wait and see...im anxious


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Am I the only one that thinks Williams would be better than Posey?

He is the most consistent guard in the league and does not turn the ball over at all.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

> Am I the only one that thinks Williams would be better than Posey?


yes



> He is the most consistent guard in the league and does not turn the ball over


this is a good point. he is consistently high. he consistently does not play defense. he consistently takes bad shots. with this consistency, why would we not take him???


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> i dont understand why so many ppl say id like to keep him "at the right price"...


So we don't handcuff ourselves overpaying him?


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

We aren't going to handcuff ourselves if he is signed to a 2 year deal, no matter what the cost.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> We aren't going to handcuff ourselves if he is signed to a 2 year deal, no matter what the cost.



EXACTLY


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, to limit the people who are going to be furious _if_ Walker is resigned, you would need to restrict how much money he could potentially recieve. Fans always complain about how much money NBA players are getting. By overpaying Walker, fan support could take a hit.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

There is another factor in "over-paying" Walker. He already has an inflated view of his value in general and his role to a team. Getting a fat(er) contract will allow him to continue to believe his own hype. If the market shows he is worth less than he thinks - maybe- maybe - it'll be another wake up call (the getting traded around being the first) to kick him in the *** and play within his abilities and stregnths.

(yeah right!)


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Actually, if we dealt for Posey, it would certainly make Davis or Allen expendable. And with the way Ricky's turned it around, we could probably get a quality player in return. Or use Allen as incentive to dump Blount.



> - maybe- maybe - it'll be another wake up call (the getting traded around being the first) to kick him in the *** and play within his abilities and stregnths.


At this point I'd refer to that as a pipe dream, but it's certainly still possible.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> At this point I'd refer to that as a pipe dream, but it's certainly still possible.


Agreed. It's unlikely. But the point is I think it'd be better for him to get lower money - actually what he is worth - than for some team to over-pay for him. 

But agreed that the effect if any would be minimal.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Delontes Herpes said:


> We aren't going to handcuff ourselves if he is signed to a 2 year deal, no matter what the cost.


 true, but maybe if he resigns here it would be more fodder to the Anti-AW people. Good board toppics.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

according to the miami herald, the celts and heat are close on a toine deal. i guess they'll be sending the $1.9 mil exception, doleac, possibly rasual butler or wesley person, and draft picks. either that or the exception and posey (if they get him)


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

From the MH:



> While details of the deal remained unclear, with the Heat and Celtics speaking late Monday figuring out the specifics, the teams are close to a deal that would send a newly signed forward Antoine Walker to Miami. With the Celtics not wanting to take on much salary in return, the Heat might not be giving up much more than its $1.9 million trade exception, a minimal-salary player and draft picks. A third team could be involved. Walker's deal is believed to begin at about $6 million to $7 million.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

a third team better be involved...doleac, their exception, and the 30th pick in next year's draft...blah...how about an expiring contract instead?


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

Causeway said:


> According to the *Miami Herald* (you have to register to read the article)


no you don't. just put a forward slash after htm, like this:
*Miami Herald*

bypasses registration, goes straight to the article


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

now it's Earl Watson & Dorell Wright or exception...hahahaha....Danny Ainge should be given the WORST GM of the YEAR award. :banana:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, it might be three unknown players, two second rounders, and a 5.5 million dollar trade exception.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> now it's Earl Watson & Dorell Wright or exception...hahahaha....Danny Ainge should be given the WORST GM of the YEAR award. :banana:


I would have loved to have Earl Watson... Oh well...


----------

